# Sponsor Ads



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

I understand money is important for the forum, but do we really need ads that talk about 'no strings attached hookups'? 

Chat windows with some big boobed young girls asking 'Like Asian Women?'

Seems totally inappropriate for a marriage forum!


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

You should not be getting these from our site. You may want to check your web browser add-ons to see if some malicious code installed something. We are only running ads for liveperson.com right now.

In the past, when we have run network ads, we have always done our best to block dating sites.

If you have a specific page where you can show me these ads are showing, please copy and paste the web address into a message in this thread, and I will look into it.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks for your help. I had an extension called Wajam installed that was bringing up these ads. Fixed now.


----------

